# What are the practical differences between a SB 10K & 9A?



## Jim_cellarshop (Jan 26, 2012)

It seems that the 10K has a slightly larger swing than a 9A. But from a practical standpoint is there any advantages of a 10K over a 9A? Is the bore through the head stock still about 7/8"? I am looking at SB 10L & 9A/B and also mills & trying to decide how to balance my budget between a lathe, mill & tooling. The 10K seems to generally be more money than the 9A, almost as much as a 10L, which is my #1 choice for the larger spindle bore & ridgidity. So I was just wondering about the differences. Thanks to everyone for thier help! Jim


----------



## McRuff (Jan 26, 2012)

In reallity there is not alot of differences between the 9a and 10k, the big thing would be when they were manufactured. The 10k had large dials on it and quick change reverse lever, the 9" did later but not at 1st. It also has a dial on the tailstock for travel, the 9" did not until much later. Its mainly nicety's that seperate them other than the 1" larger swing. I think most if not all of the 10ks had bronze bearings as opposed to most of the 9" machines having plain iron bearings.


----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a 9A and 10K next to each other and go back and forth between them. It's basicly the same machine with the same machining capability. Not all 10K's have large dials but they're handy as you get older. The spindle on the 10K has a slightly larger bore and the capability to take either 3C or 6K collets but the difference is only slight.


----------



## McRuff (Jan 27, 2012)

etard said:


> I just sold my 9A to buy a 10K. While my 9A was a good machine to learn on, it was kinda wore out, so this 10K is a real treat as soon as I get a few things fixed. One major difference I have noted is the power crossfeed with a clutch. Also the motor pulley has 2 sizes for more speeds. Spend the extra money on the 10K if you can.



A South Bend 9A has power crossfeed and a clutch, only a 9C doesn't.  The dual pulley motor was an option on the 9A's also, about half of the 9A's I have seen have the 12 speed option and if its a v-belt drive it can have 16 speeds. Those items are not specific to a 10k.


----------



## nolo (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a 1955 9A underdrive and a 1956 10K underdrive both in the three drawer cabinet.  They are almost identical.   I believe that the underdrive and cabinet and interchangeable.  Both have 12 speeds.

The 10K has a slightly larger spindle bore.  I will say that the tail stock of the 10K is nicer.  It is a little beefier and has way wipers on it which are nice.


----------

